# New ******* Toy



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

Ha, well my wife says I can't get anymore ******* after buying this bench rest! Fine by me. I room it out last weekend in the warm sunny weather and had a blast with the new .17hmr... Good time soaking up some rays and sighting in the new setup!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha! Looks like you had a great time!

Must not have been much wind?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not a ******* toy. That's a sophisticated piece of machinery.

Now, make the same thing (more or less) with a lawn chair, some used plywood, and duct tape - then you'd have a ******* toy.


----------

